# [Wet Thumb Forum]-LUDWIGIA SP. PANTANAL



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

here is a pic of the most beautiful plants in my tank


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Woah! That is a very very very nice plant! I will definately try to hunt some of that down.


----------

